# Help on determining my cat's breed.



## vaginalfail (Aug 18, 2009)

I recently recieved a cat from a member of my family, and I was wondering what kind of cat he was.
I looked online, and I was told he could possibly be a "California Spangled".

When I looked it up online, he very much resembled the cat in my opinion, but then again I know nothing about breeds. Below I have uploaded images of my cat. If you need clearer photos let me know. I'd be willing to take more recent ones. : )

Haha. He's quite the investigator. :3


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm sorry. Without registration certificates verifying his parentage, your kitty 
is a common Domestic Short Hair (DSH) tabby cat with the Mackerel pattern. 
His Mackerel Pattern looks like the Broken Striped pattern.
Very cute and he looks like he's full of personality. I do *NOT* want to know 
what he was looking at that caused him to do the "OMG-face" in the first pic.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## vaginalfail (Aug 18, 2009)

Lol. He's quite the investigator. : ) Always into something. 

And thanks for all your help. I was hoping there was something I could do to determine it. :| I can't have any tests run or anything? I recieved him from a family member who shouldn't have had pets in the first place so he probably isn't anything but a normal old kitty cat. [Not that I'm complaining I love him regardless] Everyone is always asking and commenting on his marks though so it made me curious. : ) Thanks again.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, from my google of CA Spangled, and the prices of $800 to $2500, it sounds 
doubtful your family member paid this amount of money for a kitty. To the best 
of my knowledge, there are no tests to run to determine breed.


----------



## vaginalfail (Aug 18, 2009)

No. They wouldn't have paid for a kitty at all. : ) They brought three cats to my house and just left them. One was a calico, another was a really fluffy orange tabby and then of course there was my Bandit. : ) My dad said they were all purebreds but I didn't believe him in the slightest. When I took Bandit into the vet, he commented on the beauty of the coat and how he'd never seen it before and suggested I look into it. So that's what I was doing. : ) Thank you so much for your help though. <3


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I love that first pic!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Locking this thread, please do not cross post in multiple forums.


----------

